

SpaceX's Dragon Spacecraft Successfully Completes High Altitude Drop Test - coderdude
http://www.spacex.com/multimedia/videos.php?id=54

======
ugh
Interesting. I’m surprised that they don’t come down on dry land (like the
Russians) but water (like Nasa did in the past). I would imagine that recovery
on sea is quite a bit more complex and expensive than recovery on land. (A lot
of ships are necessary to cover the large area and to make a speedy recovery
possible.)

That’s not really all that important when you are Nasa in the sixties but
seems quite a bit more relevant when you are SpaceX today.

~~~
dflock
I think it's easier to hit the sea, and gives you more leeway for slightly
heavier landings, intact, with a lighter capsule. It's obviously a trade off,
I guess.

